# What Does Love Pertain?



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem written about love for those whose age goes beyond thirty.

A system discriminating against those 
whose squandered years have gone 
beyond a certain excise? 
for always it appears that this 
which to many is finest of all emotions 
between man woman be exclusive 
in its membership. 

Perhaps it is thus though not just 
that those whose lives have spanned 
beyond the score and ten be denied 
this feeling by itself for it desires 
not the society of the un youthful.

Inquire do I in depth as what might 
be love’s cause that leads it to turn shy 
from thee who given thy survival 
of formative years would place it 
in higher appreciation? 

Or is it love’s nobility repudiating itself 
from those of age not so young 
as its desire is to spare them the agonies 
of a tempestuous nature? 

A nature of such severity as to hold 
the supremacy to eradicate the character 
of any who may fall out of favor 
with its trinkets while giving strength 
to all who manage to yoke its authority. 

Or perhaps love is parsimonious 
in wanting to husband its resources 
which it deems all too valuable 
to bestow upon those whose souls 
are no longer wrapped in 
the paper of innocence. 

This being a concept to make one ponder 
might love be not endless on earth 
therefore it cometh in supply not abundant 
enough for eyes that did not locate it 
in the stage of youth. 

I for my own would not have it such 
for to my loyalty love is not that which 
set a course distancing itself from those 
lives not concluded soon but what lye 
within all having need of only 
being stirred up by the one 
who was destined to do so, 
occur it at the age it shall.


----------

